# Einstieg Linux



## Marshallbbw (2. März 2005)

Ich suche eine erfolgreiche und schnelle Einstiegsmöglichkeit in Linux Lilo - ich arbeite nun erstmals damit und kenne mich nicht wirklich aus. Gibt es irgendwo Tutorials oder ebooks für den Einstieg und die Programmierung unter Linux.
Will mich halt von der Pieke auf "einarbeiten".

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. März 2005)

Willst du ein Tutorial zu Linux, zu Lilo oder zur Programmierung unter Linux? Oder zu allen dreien?

Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, welche Distribution du benutzt. Unter Debian kann ich dir das Debian GNU/Linux Anwenderhandbuch wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## JohannesR (2. März 2005)

Ja, irgendwie ist das verwirrend. Wir wissen doch nichtmal, in welcher Sprache du das ganze willst (sofern du programmieren willst)?


----------



## generador (2. März 2005)

Also
Gute Einstiegsdistribution von Linux ist Suse (sehr einfach in der Handhabung und der Konfiguration)
Lilo ist der Bootloader von Linux (Linux-Loader)
In der Programmierung kann ich dir aber leider nicht meh helfen

Von Suse gibt es eine FTP Installation (Also kostet nix, hat aber nicht alle Programme dabei)


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. März 2005)

Hui, da muss ich mich doch gleich nochmal einmischen:





> Gute Einstiegsdistribution von Linux ist Suse (sehr einfach in der Handhabung und der Konfiguration)


Das kannst du so nicht sagen (also den ersten Teil). Ist immer Geschmackssache, was man will - mit SUSE lebt man weiterhin gewissermassen in der Windows-Welt, es wird einem alles gemacht, man lernt Linux nicht wirklich kennen. Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass man gleich mit Debian, RedHat (bzw. FedoraCore) o. ä. beginnen sollte, da man dann gleich erste, wichtige Erfahrungen macht.

Aber noch einmal: Das ist Geschmackssache. Also pflanz ihm hier nicht in den Kopf, SUSE wäre das einzig wahre. Am besten ist immer noch, wenn er selbst herausfindet, welche Distri ihm gut gefällt.





> Lilo ist der Bootloader von Linux (Linux-Loader)


Linux ist nicht *der* Bootloader, sondern einer von zweien. Der andere ist Grub. Wo die Vor-/Nachteile der beiden liegen und ob es nicht vielleicht sogar noch weitere gibt, weiss ich nicht.





> In der Programmierung kann ich dir aber leider nicht meh helfen


Hm... wir müssten ja erstmal wissen, was wir genau helfen sollen. Compilersuche, Hilfe bei der Wahl der Programmiersprache, IDE, ...





> Von Suse gibt es eine FTP Installation (Also kostet nix, hat aber nicht alle Programme dabei)


Stimmt zwar, die kostet nix. Allerdings ist das auch nur die Personal Edition, die hat einige Features nicht (zugegeben, die braucht man insbesondere am Anfang nicht). Bei Debian gibt's die "Vollversion" zum Download.  (Nein, hey, Peace, will hier jetzt bloss keinen Flame-War SUSE gegen Debian anfangen. )


----------



## RedWing (3. März 2005)

> > Von Suse gibt es eine FTP Installation (Also kostet nix, hat aber nicht alle Programme dabei)
> 
> 
> Stimmt zwar, die kostet nix. Allerdings ist das auch nur die Personal Edition, die hat einige Features nicht (zugegeben, die braucht man insbesondere am Anfang nicht). Bei Debian gibt's die "Vollversion" zum Download. (Nein, hey, Peace, will hier jetzt bloss keinen Flame-War SUSE gegen Debian anfangen. )


Die ftp Installation der SuSE Disrti ist eine vollständig laufendes System,
kostenlos und mit vollen Umfang (das was man auch bekommt wenn man 
sich die Professional Version auf CD holt).
Der einzigste Unterschied ist das es ohne Handbuch daher kommt.
Ihr verwechelt das waahrscheinlich mit dem iso Image (Personal) was man
vom ftp Server beziehen kann.
Also:
SuSE ftp Installation != Personal iso  Image vom ftp Server!

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Marshallbbw (4. März 2005)

ok - sorry - hab jetzt selber gemerkt wie oberflächlich mein post war -

also erstmal ich benutze seit wenigen tagen linux debian - 
ich habe allerdings keine ahnung davon -

gleichzeitig wollte ich mich mal zum lilo informieren - allerdings auch zu debian als os allgemein - 

als nächstes möchte ich auch unter linux programmieren - was man halt so braucht - web - c++ - java - etc.


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. März 2005)

> also erstmal ich benutze seit wenigen tagen linux debian


Na das finde ich doch schonmal gut. 

Wie gesagt: Schau dir mal den Link von mir an, das Buch ist wirklich super. Ich bin selbst vor etwa zwei Wochen umgestiegen, und ich verschlinge das Buch praktisch, weil es so viele interessante Infos (Theorie wie auch Praxis) bietet. Da steht glaube ich auch ein bisschen was über Lilo drin.


----------



## Marshallbbw (5. März 2005)

ja danke für den link - genau was ich wollte - hast recht - sehr interessant 

also nochmals danke


----------



## dritter (7. März 2005)

Da muss ich mich dann auch mal einmischen.. ;o)
Zumindest mehr oder weniger... Ich lass einfach mal die Statements oben unkommentiert stehen.

Aber einen Hinweis hab ich noch. Wenn Du das Betriebssystem GNU / Linux von der "Pike" auf lernen willst, dann empfehle ich dir Gentoo oder Linux From Scratch . Wobei ersteres eine wirklich gute, und einfach Installationsanleitung hat.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. März 2005)

Ich find die Anleitung zu Linux From Scratch auch gut und einfach. Ist alles erklaert, schoen Step-by-Step. Wenn man sich daran haelt wird man wohl nix falsch machen koennen. Aber beschwoeren kann ich das nicht da ich immer die aktuellsten Pakete nutze und nicht die Versionen die in der Anleitung stehen. Das kann dann schonmal zu Problemchen fuehren.
Aber: No pain, no gain.


----------



## JohannesR (8. März 2005)

Was soll denn an Gentoo von der Pike auf sein?


----------



## astaluego (8. März 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen was der Unterschied zwischen Gentoo / Debian und vielleicht FreeBSD ist?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. März 2005)

Gentoo und Debian sind beides Linux
FreeBSD ist was anderes, naemlich BSD. Sieht zwar aehnlich aus, ist aber nicht das gleiche.
Jedoch lassen sich meines Wissens nach die meisten Linux-Programme auch auf BSD kompilieren.


----------



## JohannesR (9. März 2005)

Das wuerde ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## dritter (9. März 2005)

Natürlich ist Gentoo nicht so von der Pike auf, wie LFS, aber zumindest muss man sich wesentlich mehr mit dem System beschäftigen. Mehr als z.B. bei Debian oder FC...


----------



## JohannesR (9. März 2005)

dritter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Natürlich ist Gentoo nicht so von der Pike auf, wie LFS, aber zumindest muss man sich wesentlich mehr mit dem System beschäftigen. Mehr als z.B. bei Debian oder FC...


Nein? Du musst nur der Installationsanleitung folgen, nichtmal verstehen was du genau machst. Dann ein genkernel und alles ist SuSE...


----------



## dritter (9. März 2005)

Es geht so... Du kannst auch bei LFS stur der Anleitung folgen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. März 2005)

dritter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es geht so... Du kannst auch bei LFS stur der Anleitung folgen...


Richtig interessant wird es aber wenn man so ein Version-Fanatiker ist wie ich. Von allem die aktuellste Version und dann ohne die Patches von LFS. 
Geht auch, schon probiert. Ist Arbeit, aber lohnt sich.


----------



## astaluego (6. April 2005)

Was ist LFS?


----------



## JohannesR (6. April 2005)

Linux From Scratch


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2005)

Bei LFS (Linux from Scratch) nutzt Du ein laufendes Linux-System (z.B. Suse) um Dir Dein eigenes Linux zu kompilieren. Vollstaendig aus dem nichts, nur mit den Sourcen. Keine RPMs und nichts.
Ist 'ne etwas langwierige Angelegenheit, man kann aber ein wenig was lernen und das laufende System ist ordentlich performant.


----------



## astaluego (8. April 2005)

Also irgendwie schnall ich das nicht so ganz. Dass Gentoo und Debian beides Linuxe  sind weiss ich auch aber wo ist der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen den beiden immerhin... ich benutz jetz seit ner weile SuSE und um ehrlich zu sein muss ich silentwarrior recht geben, man lebt schon als Windowsuser weiter. 
So wie ihr erzählt sind in etwa alle Distributionen gleich, ich meine das was eben in diesem debian-Anwenderhandbuch steht (hab mal bisl reingekuckt) kann ich auf SuSE in der Konsole genau so gut eingeben. Wenn ich also kde rausschmeissen würde wäre es wohl nicht mehr suse sondern gentoo?! 
Jemand hat gesagt "...linux von der pike auf lernen...." ich nehm mal an von der pike auf bedeutet von Grund auf. Würdet ihr es jemandem empfehlen eben mit gentoo oder diesem LFS der nicht die basic-befehle kennt zu verwenden?! Ich zb. kenn nur die befehle mkdir und fdisc -l oder sowas  also mein Spektrum der Befehle is nicht gerade gross wie ihr seht. Also was würdet ihr solchen armen Schweinen, wie mir, für eine Distri empfehlen, die zwar interessiert am Innenleben des Systems sind jedoch nicht gleich von Anfang an mit komplexen Sachen rumschlagen müssen. Oder findet ihr man lernt von 0 auf besser wenn man sich eben wie reptiler gesagt hat ein eigenes linux baut?!
immerhin ich greif gerne schnell zu yast als das ich mich mit befehle rumplage aber ich denk das liegt an meinem windowsleben darum wil ich von suse eigentlich wegkommen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2005)

Ob Du KDE hast oder nicht entscheidet nicht ob Deine Distribution Suse oder Gentoo ist.
Du kannst KDE auf jeder Linux-Distribution laufen lassen. Es ist moeglich die Uralt-Suse 6.2 mit KDE 3 laufen zu lassen und Du kannst auch ein LFS mit KDE und allem drum und dran haben. Habe beide Szenarien schon gehabt.
Die Distribution ist also im Grunde egal. Der groesste Unterschied zwischen den Distributionen liegt in den distributionseigenen Install- und Config-Tools.


----------



## astaluego (8. April 2005)

demzufolge ist es also am effektivsten wenn man ohne KDE "Befehle" lernt

PS: hat zwar nichts mit dem thema zu tun aber ich hät ne Frage. Hab gestern versucht meine Linux partition zu verkleinern aber yast sagt mir das dies bei einer bereits existenten Partition nicht geht. Es sei auf / gemountet und ich müsste es unmounten. Aber man kann doch ein laufendes System nicht unmounten?!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2005)

Ich hab das zwar noch nicht probiert, aber ich denke nicht, dass es moeglich ist eine gemountete Partition zu veraendern.
Vielleicht geht das mit parted, hab es zwar installiert aber noch nie wirklich benutzt.
Aber ich denke nicht, dass das geht, zumindest nicht wenn rw gemountet ist.
Vielleicht hilft es read-only zu mounten.

Ja, es ist sinnvoller die Befehle und die Konfiguration auf der Shell zu lernen.
Es hindert Dich aber niemand daran eine Shell in KDE zu oeffnen und dort zu arbeiten.


----------



## astaluego (8. April 2005)

lol ok. Also letzte Frage von mir und ich mach mich vom Acker: Wenn KDE mal weg is, kann ich dann noch Frozen Bubble gamen? Ich lieb dieses Spiel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2005)

Ich kenne das Spiel zwar nicht, aber denke, dass es kein Problem sein sollte.
KDE ist ja nur einer von vielen WindowManagern und solange das Spiel nicht irgendwelche Libraries von KDE nutzt sollte es auch ohne KDE, also z.B. unter AfterStep oder IceWM laufen.


----------

